# CAAD9 52cm or 50cm



## Abit96 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,
I am a bmx guy and this will be my first road bike. I decided to buy a CAAD9 but I am 5'6 and inseam of 29 1/2. I have found a 52cm and 50cm both with 105 components. Most charts say 51cm or 52cm frame and when stand over the 52cm I have 1inch of clearance and 50cm 1 1/2inch of clearance. So is a 50cm frame better or the 52cm that is mostly recommended better size? both fit good and comfortable.

Thanks


----------



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

For what's it worth, I'm 5'5/5/6 with a 29 inseam. My current bike is/was a 50cm RB-1, which has a similar c-to-c top tube of 52.5 and a c-to-c seattube of 48cm. It felt too small. I kept pushing the saddle all the way back, and threw on a 100mm stem, still didn't feel right. Rode a 52cm CAAD 9 and it felt lots better.
Good luck with your testing. If you can, try to get a bike shop, or get a fit calculator [competetivecyclist.com has one] to measure you out.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm about 5'8" with an inseam of 30 and I ride a 52. My "coin purse" is just above the top tube.

You _may_ be able to get away with the 52. My advice would be to go test ride both sizes...thats the only way to be sure.


----------



## Abit96 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thx for the imput ended up with the 50cm.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 5' 7" (minus a bit for shrinkage from age) and ride a 50cm... Inseam is seldom the factor - reach is.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

great,,you'll love that bike:thumbsup: ,,congrats,,post some photos BTW..



Abit96 said:


> Thx for the imput ended up with the 50cm.


----------

